# bitiron-t3/t4 mix,anybody used this product?



## [email protected] (May 5, 2012)

just ordered a course of Bitiron and i was wondering if anybody had/is using/used this product? if so what did they think?how long was it run for at what dosage?any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------

